# Yema Watches - Any Information?



## D-Seven

Hi,

After I had a clear out and sold some old casio watches on ebay, my dad mentioned he had an old watch he would try and get me to sell for him. It is a Yema, and until I looked on the web for more info, I had never heard of them. All I know (courtesy of wikipedia) is they are a French company started up in 1948.

The watch my Dad has was bought in 1964 in Libya (making it 45 years old) and is a wind up watch. The face is a bit worn and the crystal has some scratching on it. The back also has some corrosion on it.

Here are the pics



















The text on the face is:

'yema'

'15 jewels'

at the top of display

'antimagnetic'

above second hand.

on back:

ANTIMAGNETIC -DUSTPROOF-STAINLESS STEEL BACK - written in a circle

Number: 252055 within the circle of text

If anyone has any information regarding this, I would be very grateful.


----------



## gaz64

From Wikipedia,

Yema is a watchmaking company in BesanÃ§on, France. They claim that their watches "stand out from the rest by virtue of their specific design and technological characteristics".

Founded in 1948 in BesanÃ§on (Doubs) by Henry Louis Belmont, the company distinguished itself in the very beginning by creating the first automatic chronometers manufactured entirely in France, and became famous for the technical qualities and sports characteristics of its watches.

Having been owned by Seiko Watch Corporation of Japan since 1988, the company recently returned to French hands via a buyout by Louis Eric Beckensteiner. As a result, a transition is occurring as of September, 2005. The new Chairman has set a target for watch sales of 50,000 in 2005 and 100,000 pieces with a turnover of 10 million euros in 2008.


----------



## seemore

Give that a little rub with some brasso and you might be suprised how well it looks.


----------



## D-Seven

Thanks for the replies everyone 

I've sent pictures off for a free web valuation, and got the following:

Thank you for your recent enquiry, unfortunately I would suggest your watch will hold little to no value at auction.

I guess it was worth a try lol.


----------



## AVO

Hi. I've had a Yema for about 12 months that I picked up cheap at a flea market. As you say, not worth much but nice enough to wear occasionally, when scrubbed up and on a new strap. Good timekeeper too.










Modern Yemas seem to tend more towards the fashion watch part of the French market - I've seen them in the blingy shops you find at the entrance to hypermarkets like Carrefour.

AVO


----------



## john87300

there's a long detailed 2 part history, in French, of YÃ©ma here, lots of photos and a not too difficult read


----------



## xtriple

I bought a Yema sight unseen from another forum and was expecting a quitely quality watch. What I got was something that looks like a Klingons forhead! It's sort of interesting in a quirky weird sort of way, but I really wanted one of the old Yema's. Mate of mine had a Rallygraph years ago and it was a cracking watch.


----------



## AVO

Hey, XT!!

Missed you on the other side, mate. How's it going? Would send you a PM but apparently you need 50 posts!


----------



## kabong

This is my 1976 direct read and probably one of my favourite watches. I'm wearing it as I type:


----------



## xtriple

Hi AVO, tried to send you a message but you can't receive them either! Here's what I typed:

Seems I can send you a message though lol! Fine mate, fine. Just finally got the Rolex sub I've always wanted, brand new ceramic, 'tis bloody lovely! Not been off my wrist since the 28th of October (3:40p.m.) when I got it.

In other news... er, well nothing really! Still a cripple, had a fall a few months ago and broke my back (again!) and am now pretty much housebound as I can barely get up the stairs outside . However, on the plus side I've got a little four wheeled scooter that I terrorise the locals with, I keep trying to get it on two wheels but the inside wheel just spins away the (limited) power...

Lorn and the mutts are well, Chester is even fatter and still just as much of a pest. He's currently trying to type this message with his head!

Look after yourself best regards,

Dave.


----------



## AVO

Great to hear from you, Dave! Won't be too long, I'm sure, before I get to 50 posts, but I don't approve of speedposting!


----------



## Littlelegs

Bought a yema from evil bay. Bit of a marmite watch for me - some days I like it others I'm not so sure. Here it is...


----------

